# Neuer Rechner für WoW



## N1SMO (8. Februar 2018)

*Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Hallo,
ich möchte gern einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen. Ich spiele Nur World of Warcraft und das soll auf der höchsten Stufe ULTRA auch die nächsten Jahre noch möglich sein. Des weiteren muss er sehr leise sein, er steht im Schlafzimmer und sollte ab und an auch mal über Nacht laufen (ggf. zum updaten) und wir haben einen leichten Schlaf. Zur Vollständigkeit das Formular:


1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
- Bis 1000€! Sollte eigentlich aber deutlich weniger sein. So wenig wie möglich.

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Kann, wenn es einen fertigen gibt dann gern auch diesen.

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
Nein

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
1080P FullHD

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
Nur WoW spielen, Filme gucken, HD Streams....

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
SSD für Windows und WoW  + HDD für Downloads etc.

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
MIr egal

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
Sehr leise, Möglichst wenig Lampen, bling bling oder sonst etwas. Am besten gar kein Licht am Tower.
Eine Wlan Karte sollte drin sein.
Optisches Laufwerk wird nicht benötigt.


Danke euch für die Zusammenstellung.....Auf die Plätze fertig los


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

WoW auf Ultra? Und das jederzeit und flüssig? Frag in 10 Jahren noch mal ob es bis dahin nen Prozi gibt der das schafft, oder warte mit dem Rechner Neukauf auf BfA denn dort wird es, so wie es momentan aussieht, wohl einen DX12 Render geben. Mit den Ergebnissen die dabei rauskommen kann auch ne entsprechende Kaufempfehlung für Ultrasettings gegeben werden ...


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Das wird schwer ein 7600 kann keine 60fps halten im raid(<--schreibt man das so?) geht es sogar mit dem gerne mal auf +-30fps bei angepassten Einstellungen und das ist schon kein schwacher Prozessor. Blizzard Spiele sind seeeehr CPU Lastig vor allem belasten die oft nur sehr wenige Kerne.

Die Frage ist: Was ist für Dich flüssig.
Und die nächsten jahre wird schwer... Mein Kumpel hat eine 1080GTX Ichill und einen auf 4,2 laufenden 7600K un dieser geht eben wie gesagt gerne mal auf 30 FPS runter und das ist nicht flüssig.
Für nur WoW- bei dem Budget ein Intel i5 -8400

Edit:
Das ist mit deinem Budget Möglich aber das ist "vielleicht" Mittelklasse...
Ich habe jetzt diese Komponenten wegen deinem Silent-Wunsch ausgesucht aber mehr ist eigentlich auch kaum drin(noch kein Betriebssystem). Und bedenke bei einem externen Zusammenbau wird es warscheinlich Teurer, mit selbigen Komponenten. Und für die nächsten JAHRE ist das auch nix. Die Grafikkarte ist eben sehr klein...zum spielen

1 Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA (CT500MX500SSD1)
1 Intel Core i5-8400, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80684I58400)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSBK)
1 MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GT OC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V809-2277R)
1 ASRock Z370M Pro4 (90-MXB660-A0UAYZ)
1 EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 600 silber, schallgedämmt (BG022)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)


----------



## pphs (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

wieder son ultra fanboy.. die lernens echt nie


----------



## amdahl (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

...bzw wenn man sich die 10 Minuten fürs Übertakten nimmt ein I3-8350k, gepaart mit schnellem RAM. Bei der Grafik dann eben das was noch ins Budget passt, ab GTX 1060 aufwärts.


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Jeden 4 Kerner kannst du inzwischen vergessen. WoW selbst nimmt sich schon gern 3 Threads, wenn du dann noch TS / Discord / Twitch ( Curse ) Client oder sonstwas im Hintergrund offen hast ist schon Essig. Unter einem i5 8600K brauchst du keinen Neukauf mehr machen - selbst bei Blizz Games.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Jeden 4 Kerner kannst du inzwischen vergessen. WoW selbst nimmt sich schon gern 3 Threads, wenn du dann noch TS / Discord / Twitch ( Curse ) Client oder sonstwas im Hintergrund offen hast ist schon Essig. Unter einem i5 8600K brauchst du keinen Neukauf mehr machen - selbst bei Blizz Games.



Ein komplettes System bei dem Budget mit 8600K? da geht nur 8400 um eine Balance zwischen Billig und Aktuell Leistungsfähig zu finden.
Ein 8600K wäre "etwas" (wenige % auch wegen "K")besser aber bei den Vorgaben nicht drin: Hohe FPS Niedriger Preis


----------



## SchneidoR (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Also wie viel ******** hier schon wieder verzapft wird...

Mein System:
i5 6600k ( 4 kerne/ 4 threads...)
Palit 1060 gtx dual
16gb ddr4 3200 ram

Monitor 1: 2560x1440   27"
Monitor 2: 1680x1050   23"

Bei mir ist selbst im Raid mit laufendem Discord / HD-Film auf Monitor 2 / Chrome offen etc. NIE "Essig". 

Auf meinem Zweit -PC mit nem G4560 ( 2 Kerner ) und ner alten Radeon 6870 läuft sogar WoW...

WoW ist schlecht programmiert weshalb es meist nie mehr als 2 Kerne nutzt. Wichtiger ist Grafikkarte und der Ram.

Genauso Mist ist es bei WoW alles auf Ultra schieben zu wollen..kostet nur FPS und verändert das Bild kaum merklich. Mit 1000€ oder weniger ist schon was drin. Willst du wirklich alles auf Ultra haben sind 1000 leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



SchneidoR schrieb:


> Also wie viel ******** hier schon wieder verzapft wird...
> 
> Mein System:
> i5 6600k ( 4 kerne/ 4 threads...)
> ...



ja genau das ist der Punkt er will Ultra. Und in Ultra ist es nunmal kaum machbar.
Also mein Kumpel spielt mit 7600 und 1080 und im Raid bricht es ein wenn man die Regler oben haben will. ich weiß nicht was da dein Wort mit 1000 "*" Sternchen soll.
Ich kenne die Auslastung nicht aber die Ichill geht auf Rot(LED) heißt Volllast oder nahezu volllast. der 7600 Ackert auch im limit. Mit einem 3x Monitor FHD setting ist 30fps das Ergbnis einer 1080
Dem Themenstarter reichen deine Persöhnlichen Konfigurationen nicht weil er eben Ultra will und das auch noch flüssig egal wie Sinnlos das scheinen mag. Und ALLES unter 50fps ist nicht mal in Sichtweite von Flüssig. Das geht für mein empfinden selbst in RPGs erst bei 80fps los das heißt das Dickste fürs geld um Wenigstens richtung 60 zu kommen auf Ultra


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> ja genau das ist der Punkt er will Ultra. Und in Ultra ist es nunmal kaum machbar.
> Also mein Kumpel spielt mit 7600 und 1080 und im Raid bricht es ein wenn man die Regler oben haben will. ich weiß nicht was da dein Wort mit 1000 "*" Sternchen soll.
> Ich kenne die Auslastung nicht aber die Ichill geht auf Rot(LED) heißt Volllast oder nahezu volllast. der 7600 Ackert auch im limit. Mit einem 3x Monitor FHD setting ist 30fps das Ergbnis einer 1080
> Dem Themenstarter reichen deine Persöhnlichen Konfigurationen nicht weil er eben Ultra will und das auch noch flüssig egal wie Sinnlos das scheinen mag. Und ALLES unter 50fps ist nicht mal in Sichtweite von Flüssig. Das geht für mein empfinden selbst in RGPs erst bei 80fps los das heißt das Dickste fürs geld um Wenigstens richtung 60 zu kommen auf Ultra



Selbst mit einem 8700k gibts keine garantierten 60fps. Außer man taktet den auf 5ghz


----------



## Alabamaman (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Für 1000euro kannst dir z.b: Das Gamer PC L i5-8400 mit GTX1060 - dubaro.de kaufen und selber noch etwas handanlegen.


----------



## N1SMO (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Servus, danke für eure Antworten....
Also....hatte ja nicht gedacht, dass sich hier so viele an dem Wort ultra hochziehen. Mir ist es völlig egal ob ich 1 oder 2 Einstellungen, die man eh nicht groß sieht, abschalte wenn das sein muss und damit es ins Budget passt... 
So richtig sind wir ja noch nicht zu potte gekommen leider 
Offensichtlich benötigt das Spiel ja eine hohe Einzelkern Taktfrequenz.... Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Konfigurationen  was für eine Graka sollte ich minimum wählen auch in Hinsicht auf Battle for Azeroth? Gtx 1060 6gb?

Und Thema: leise.... Ist ganz wichtig  danke euch.


----------



## Lordac (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Servus,





N1SMO schrieb:


> Also....hatte ja nicht gedacht, dass sich hier so viele an dem Wort ultra hochziehen.


nun ja, du hast es in den Raum gestellt:



N1SMO schrieb:


> Ich spiele Nur World of Warcraft und das soll auf der höchsten Stufe ULTRA auch die nächsten Jahre noch möglich sein.


und daran orientieren sich die Leute welche Empfehlungen aussprechen bzw. beraten.

Du hast ja schon ein paar Optionen aufgezeigt bekommen, je nachdem für welche CPU und sonstige Komponenten du dich entscheidest, steckst du das restliche freie Budget in die Grafikkarte.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## pphs (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



Alabamaman schrieb:


> Für 1000euro kannst dir z.b: Das Gamer PC L i5-8400 mit GTX1060 - dubaro.de kaufen und selber noch etwas handanlegen.



kommt hier echt einer mit nem fertig-pc an.. oh man.


----------



## compisucher (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



N1SMO schrieb:


> Servus, danke für eure Antworten....
> Also....hatte ja nicht gedacht, dass sich hier so viele an dem Wort ultra hochziehen. Mir ist es völlig egal ob ich 1 oder 2 Einstellungen, die man eh nicht groß sieht, abschalte wenn das sein muss und damit es ins Budget passt...
> So richtig sind wir ja noch nicht zu potte gekommen leider
> Offensichtlich benötigt das Spiel ja eine hohe Einzelkern Taktfrequenz.... Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Konfigurationen  was für eine Graka sollte ich minimum wählen auch in Hinsicht auf Battle for Azeroth? Gtx 1060 6gb?
> ...



Na ja, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bekommen.
Mit deinem genannten Budget ist deine Anforderung ultra kaum zu schaffen.
Kollege LastManStandig hat schon recht budgetorientiert ein Maximum dessen zusammengestellt, was eben derzeit für 1000 € zu bekommen ist und WoW ist damit über weite Strecken ganz gut spielbar, aber nicht in ultra und nicht auf high...
Eine GTX 1060 hilft an der Stelle nur bedingt weiter.
Um da nahe heranzukommen, wäre sogar eine GTX 1070ti oder GTI 1080 in Erwägung zu ziehen und das Ganze gepaart mit noch einem ticken schnelleren Rams und evtl. sogar in Richtung 8700k schielend...
Dann sind wir im schlechtesten Falle bei fast einer Verdoppelung des notwendigen Budgets.

Das Ganze könnte so oder so ähnlich aussehen:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 1735 €

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du bewegst dich innerhalb deines Budgets und lebst mit den von den Kollegen in Ausfühlichkeit geschilderten Einschränkungen
2. Du sparst noch eine Weile und legst dir so was ähnliches zu, wie ich zusammengestellt habe.


----------



## Alabamaman (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Kannst dir ja mal die seite anschauen pphs bevor du den Kopf schüttelst. Da bekommt man gerade noch am meisten für sein Geld und Dubaro verbaut sehr gut Hardware.  Dazu kannst da noch selber die Konfig ändern. Hier mal nen Artikel Dubaro Gamer PC XXL MSI Edition im Test: Gunstiger als im Eigenbau - Hardwareluxx


----------



## amdahl (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Ich muss mich mal auf die Seite des TE schlagen. Die Bissigkeit mit der hier manche Hilfesuchenden empfangen werden wenn sie eines der "trigger"-Wörter erwähnen auf die einige hier so gerne anspringen ist unmöglich.
Versucht euch ab und an mal in die Lage von jemandem zu versetzen der nichts Böses ahnend in einem Forum Rat sucht und dann dermaßen giftig von der Seite angemacht wird.


----------



## Cross-Flow (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



SchneidoR schrieb:


> Also wie viel ******** hier schon wieder verzapft wird...
> 
> Mein System:
> i5 6600k ( 4 kerne/ 4 threads...)
> ...



Welche Add-Ons hast du denn nebenher am Laufen? Und post mal deinen Char damit wir ein bisschen Character XP sehen. Wenn du nie Raiden gehst oder nur Casual Müll machst dann dürfte es eventuell sogar stimmen was du da sagst


----------



## wdkhifi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Für dein Budget kann ich dir auch nur zu hoher CPU raten und schnellen Ram. Graka Preise sind im Arsch. 

Ich spiele WoW mit meiner 7700k geköpft und OC auf 5,0 Ghz, meine 16 gig Ram laufen bei 3600 und CL 14 und meine 1080 Ti ist auch nicht gerade die schlechteste und selbst bei diesem Setting, im 30 oder 40 Mann Raid kommt es mal zu fps Drops auf 40-50 auf Ultra (10/10) 

Kauf ne hochtaktende i5 für dein Budget. Grüße


----------



## AM1-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner fÃ¼r WoW*



N1SMO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte gern einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen. Ich spiele Nur World of Warcraft und das soll auf der höchsten Stufe ULTRA auch die nächsten Jahre noch möglich sein. /QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## RtZk (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner fÃ¼r WoW*



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> N1SMO schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## AM1-Fan (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Hallo,

das ist mir durchaus bewußt!

Wenn aber sein bisheriges und zukünftiges  Wiedergabegerät, nicht  den Anforderungen für Ultra Full HD entspricht, wird sich sein Wunsch nicht erfüllen. Egal wie gut die GK ist.


MfG


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist mir durchaus bewußt!
> 
> ...



Welche Anforderungen muss denn ein Monitor erfüllen, damit er in Full HD WoW in Ultra-Einstellungen wiedergeben kann?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner für WoW*

Ich würde auch den 8600k nehmen der hat höheren Grundtakt und kann dann noch höher getaktet werden um die Leistung zu erhöhen damit es besser spielbar bleibt.
Zu viel Single Core Leistung kann man in Wow nicht einbauen. 

Für Wow würde Ich ne gebrauchte Nvidia Karte kaufen oder halt ne neue Kaufen wenn man bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen. 

Ich spiele gerade selber mit dem Gedanken nachdem der 8700k bezahlbar geworden ist aufzurüsten da ich mehr Leistung in Wow hätte und mich ein paar Dinge an meinem Mainboard stören. 
Zusätzlich einfach mal wieder Lust auf Basteln und neue Grafikkarte ist geplant falls es mal wieder was attraktives gibt um auch in anderen Games mehr Leistung zu haben.


----------



## AM1-Fan (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner fÃ¼r WoW*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Welche Anforderungen muss denn ein Monitor erfüllen, damit er in Full HD WoW in Ultra-Einstellungen wiedergeben kann?



Auflosung im Vergleich: Ultra-HD (4K) vs. Full-HD - Fernseher Test 2018


----------



## Jimini (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Neuer Rechner fÃ¼r WoW*



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Auflosung im Vergleich: Ultra-HD (4K) vs. Full-HD - Fernseher Test 2018


Es geht hier aber nicht um die Auflösung, sondern um die Grafiksettings 

MfG Jimini


----------

